# Wind Direction



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a ? about bow hunting.When sitting in your stand and you have the wrong wind do you think they will still move toward you if you wear scent killer or any scent eliminators.I myself favor the wind more than anything..thanks for the info..
BigHunter :sniper:

"Tipping Wings"


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

If you take all the necessary precautions to be as scent free as possible you MAY be able to get away with it. You would be better off sitting in another stand where the wind is right than risk it. The bow season is long enough to wait for as perfect of conditions as possible. Closer to the rut the wind might work to your advantage. Set out scent bombs or doctor a scrape. Even if they wind you a little the urge to investigate might be too much for them to handle. Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

chances are you won't get away with it, sometimes you will somtimes you won't, more often, you'll get busted.

don't hunt a stand with a bad wind, plain and simple

Tator


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks for the info..I think you right I wont get away with it..
thanks alot BigHunter


----------

